# The One Above All vs The Presence vs Man of Miracles



## God (Mar 11, 2010)

This is not an actual battle since no one would win.

Just wondering, who's the best Omnipotent.

And since this isnt an actual battle, there'd be no point in putting this in the CBD


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 11, 2010)

The Presence technically isn't omnipotent on account of two reasons.
1.  He states that there is someone above him.  Omnipotents have no one above them.  They are the strongest person in their -verse.  No ifs, ands, or buts.
2.  He wasn't able to defeat The Great Evil Beast.  Omnipotents can do ANYTHING.  They have no limits.


----------



## Judas (Mar 11, 2010)

A stalemate between TOAA and MoM. It's pointless matching omnipotents against each other.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> The Presence technically isn't omnipotent on account of two reasons.
> 1.  He states that there is someone above him.  Omnipotents have no one above them.  They are the strongest person in their -verse.  No ifs, ands, or buts.
> 2.  He wasn't able to defeat The Great Evil Beast.  Omnipotents can do ANYTHING.  They have no limits.



i refer you to my conversations with comic book guy in my profile 


anyways the man of miracle (my MoM) is the coolest looking one


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 11, 2010)

TOAA has better "feats" as it where and created some of the most powerful characters therein...

the LT being the best example

MoM may come in a close second though


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 11, 2010)

MoM is the coolest looking, but the TOAA is the best one since he has the best feats, and has better control of a better universe. The Presence has been stated several times before not be surpeme.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 11, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> i refer you to my conversations with comic book guy in my profile
> 
> 
> anyways the man of miracle (my MoM) is the coolest looking one



That explained nothing to me.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 11, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> That explained nothing to me.



don't look to him for explanations just migraines

also i prefere the imageverse god before macfarlane gayed it up with..MoM

when moore wrote it he was a gigantic jack kirby head at the center of all creation with a cigar and an old 1940's zoot suit

fucking win right there


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> The Presence technically isn't omnipotent on account of two reasons.
> 1.  He states that there is someone above him.  Omnipotents have no one above them.  They are the strongest person in their -verse.  No ifs, ands, or buts.
> 2.  He wasn't able to defeat The Great Evil Beast.  Omnipotents can do ANYTHING.  They have no limits.





jedijohn said:


> That explained nothing to me.



here, try again

in resume i'm going to put it as simple as it can get, the presence is omnipotent, just happen that one of the authors made himself omnipotent+


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 11, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> here, try again
> 
> in resume i'm going to put it as simple as it can get, the presence is omnipotent, just happen that one of the authors made himself omnipotent+



If that's the case, the Presence isn't really omnipotent, and the omnipotent+ guy is the true omnipotent.
I consider the guy the Presence says is above him omnipotent, but not the Presence.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> If that's the case, the Presence isn't really omnipotent, and the omnipotent+ guy is the true omnipotent.
> I consider the guy the Presence says is above him omnipotent, but not the Presence.


well technically omnipotent means all power. If a omnipotent doesn't have the power to be with another omnipotent, then it is not a omnipotent since, has to have the power to be with another omnipotent


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm butthurt that Kami Tenchi isn't here 
And i'm going with MoM.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 11, 2010)

The One Above All wins he is everthing.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2010)

TOAA has the better feats so yeah.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2010)

This again? Seriously?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 12, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> in resume i'm going to put it as simple as it can get, the presence is omnipotent, just happen that one of the authors made himself omnipotent+



The Presence is not turely supreme since Swamp Thing in his god form was a threat to him, and if he was omnipotent then he could shape himself as Yahweh just fine.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember this isnt an actual fight. Just which is the best omnipotent


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 12, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> well technically omnipotent means all power. If a omnipotent doesn't have the power to be with another omnipotent, then it is not a omnipotent since, has to have the power to be with another omnipotent



He specifically stated that someone was above him.  Not equal to him.  Above him.  That means that the person above him could defeat him.  Omnipotents can't be defeated.  Therefore, he is not omnipotent.


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 12, 2010)

ToaA and MoM tie. Eventually, Chuck Norris comes in and whoops both their assess until Bruce Lee and Mr.T arrive to pimpslap chuck Norris.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> ToaA and MoM tie. Eventually, Chuck Norris comes in and whoops both their assess until Bruce Lee and Mr.T arrive to pimpslap chuck Norris.



Don't quit your day job kid.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> He specifically stated that someone was above him.  Not equal to him.  Above him.  That means that the person above him could defeat him.  Omnipotents can't be defeated.  Therefore, he is not omnipotent.



The Presence if just a portion of God. At Genesis, the birth of the DCU, when God said let there be light, a being was created from his shadow, so he was split into the GEB and the Presence.

That God is an Omnipotent, not Presence.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> The Presence if just a portion of God. At Genesis, the birth of the DCU, when God said let there be light, a being was created from his shadow, so he was split into the GEB and the Presence.
> 
> That God is an Omnipotent, not Presence.



Like I said, the Presence isn't omnipotent.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, I agree with you. TOAA isnt omnipotent either because there is an omnipotent God within the Marvel Universe.

The only real omnipotent here is MoM, because there hasnt been any other true god except him/her/it.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Ok, I agree with you. TOAA isnt omnipotent either because there is an omnipotent God within the Marvel Universe.
> 
> The only real omnipotent here is MoM, because there hasnt been any other true god except him/her/it.



Wait, what are you talking about?
I just said the Presence isn't omnipotent.
I never said TOAA isn't omnipotent.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2010)

Well FYI his omnipotence is questionable because there exists another character named God, and he's shown actually writing what's happening ie the story that was actually being read by the reader. That's a massive 4th wall breach and brings the TOAA's validity into skepticism.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Well FYI his omnipotence is questionable because there exists another character named God, and he's shown actually writing what's happening ie the story that was actually being read by the reader. That's a massive 4th wall breach and brings the TOAA's validity into skepticism.



that guys the TOAA he's undisputed big dog of marvel he just tends to appear as stan lee steve dikto or who ever happens to be writing the story

and Mom shares power with giant  kirby head


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, so they're the same? Because MrMaster put them as different characters on his Marvel Hierarchy.

Never heard of this Giant Kirby Head.. Who is he?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Ahh, so they're the same? Because MrMaster put them as different characters on his Marvel Hierarchy.



who's mrmaster? and I think their the same..I mean it appeared to reed as stan lee and it appeared as him..drawing comics

then it appeared as steve dikto..but dikto being the anti social recluse that he is got really fucking pissed off (instead of the normal thing and be flattered) so then it was glowing hobo

I mean current marvel is getting retcon by retards constantly into something..sad..the change in the mythology/cosmology lee and kirby spent decades on is something i don't like watching because it honestly bugs me..so i could be wrong and suddenly we has two different gods

but I thought the one above all has always been and always will be..the supreme deity of marvel 






Cubey said:


> Never heard of this Giant Kirby Head.. Who is he?



he appeared in some supreme comics done by Moore or leifield  and was supposed to be...the big multiversal king..of all of the imageverse god

and was basically jack kirby with a gigantic head..and a bunch of characters coming out of it ie his ideas becoming imageverse canon out of respect for kirby

Macfarlane .prolly retconned him totally out of existence..or dramatically reduced his important

but at one point.. at least seemed to treat him as a big guy


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2010)

MrMaster is a poster on KMC.

Well God appeared as Jack Kirby and TOAA as Stan Lee. I thought they made the distinction between the characters to point out each of their importance to the MU.

Yeah, he was probably retconned, but I guess pre-retcon he shared power with MoE/MoM


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> MrMaster is a poster on KMC.



ah foremost marvel expert there?



Cubey said:


> Well God appeared as Jack Kirby and TOAA as Stan Lee. I thought they made the distinction between the characters to point out each of their importance to the MU.



could be..hell Odin himself was marvels supreme god until Kirby and Lee created their cosmology (the mmu was weaker then much weaker much smaller I'm talking loooong ass time ago) and slowly started introducing the abstracts and the vishanti and all the huge guys that shit on skyfathers in power

besides i though Nu-sentry to quote charcan was "god" in traditional sense

naw I think TOAA is the same as kirby/lee/glowing hobo/greatly offended dikto 

for all I know they could be different but from what i remember and it seems backed up by their own site (though to be fair I dislike using sites and data books due to inaccuracy so take from it what you will) but I thought they was the same 




Cubey said:


> Yeah, he was probably retconned, but I guess pre-retcon he shared power with MoE/MoM



He might of appeared in one or two comics...knowing Mcfarlane he'd of done away with it..


----------

